# Mount Buffalo



## Asharee133 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a non photo herping trip..my camera died -.-, anyhow, went to Mt buffalo for a day, saw this little lizard that looked like a baby beardie (?) is there beardies on mount buff? saw some skinks of some kind, and a cunningham's skink, saw quite a large skink of some sort, and it was shedding so it was hard to identify. and would like some info if there are beardies on mount buff, or netteds or jackys or something


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 9, 2010)

just realised, it was an alpine bog skink :]


----------



## reptilerob (Feb 9, 2010)

I know me and rett82 saw a few jackies at the base of mt buffalo a few weeks ago.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 9, 2010)

okay, would have been a bubby jackie then, because it was about 1/3 up the mountain where all those huge slate slopes are


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 9, 2010)

Have a look at the Dragon ID thread there is a pic of a Mountain Dragon in it, could it be that? I knew they too are found on Mount Buffalo, particularly higher up the mount.


----------



## blakehose (Feb 9, 2010)

You were unlucky not to see a few species of snake, I saw a tiger snake, and brown in the one ride. I love that place


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 9, 2010)

i was lookin', though it was weirdly cold up there


----------



## reptilerob (Feb 10, 2010)

Rett82 photographed an interesting looking lizard in that very area a few years back. We have been looking for the photo lately to see what sort of a lizard it is but cant find the photo.
It may have even been some kind of gecko. That was at the lookout where the big rocks are where the road turns sharply right. Ive driven the road 100 times and cant for the life of me remember the name of that lookout!!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 6, 2010)

it starts with m, hell i went past it the other day LOL ma-something lookout


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 6, 2010)

went up a second time, camping with school, saw a millon eastern crevice skinks at the chalet, went abseiling, went in the underground river cave (that was AWESOME) canoeing on lake catani, it was...cold....at the chalet the first day, there was alot of sleet around, and you could only see 4m before it got foggy, and over the lookout, plain WHITE. you could not see a thing, it was just white white and more white.


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool!!! Its mackays lookout, and thats the exact same place lauretta photographed that lizard a few years ago.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 8, 2010)

i thought it was mackleys, anyhow, yeah i saw a beardie looking lizard there, musta been a jacky, lol, we got stuck on the trail, we couldn't see where it was and got stuck on the granite slabs haha


----------

